# Intel HD520 oder Nvidia 940m?



## richiexdee (27. November 2015)

Hallo Leute

Ich habe nur eine kurze Frage.
Ich möchte mir einen neuen Laptop zulegen und der sollte möglichst leicht, schnell und lange Akkulaufzeit haben.
Hier gibt es schon seit längeren für mich nur den UX303 und den UX305 von ASUS, da ich mich irgendwie in diese Serie verliebt habe.

Das Problem ist nur, dass ich mich irgendwie nicht entscheiden kann - ich brauche nicht unbedingt eine externe Grafikkarte, also würde denke ich auch die OnBoard von dem neuen Skylake 6500u reichen, aber ich weiß eben nicht ob ich damit recht habe. Wie groß sind denn die Unterschiede zwischen den beiden Grafikchips?

Ich möchte eigentlich nur leichtere Photoshop arbeiten machen und effizient damit arbeiten können. GPU ist der einzige Unterschied zwischen den beiden Laptops, naja okay, die 303 hat auch noch Tastaturbeleuchtung und ein besseres Trackpad, aber ich glaub das wars dann auch. Was meint ihr? Für welchen würdet ihr euch entscheiden? Rechenpower sollte ja eigentlich gleich sein.

Hier der UX305: Asus Zenbook UX305UA-FC002T
Klicke auf die Grafik für eine größere Ansicht  Name: Carousel_678x452.jpg  Hits: 1  Größe: 64,6 KB  ID: 527893

UX303: Asus Zenbook UX303UA-R4051T
Klicke auf die Grafik für eine größere Ansicht  Name: asusUX303LN_1.jpg  Hits: 1  Größe: 173,2 KB  ID: 527900

Danke im Voraus für die hilfreichen Antworten!

Liebe Grüße
Richie


----------



## DanielX (27. November 2015)

Ich würde den mit nur der Intel Grafik nehmen. Spart nochmal etwas an Strom keine dedizierte Grafikkarte im Gerät zu haben, ergo längere Laufzeit.


----------



## richiexdee (27. November 2015)

Okay, vielen Dank. Und weißt du zufällig wie groß der Unterschied zwischen der 940m und der HD 520 ist?


----------



## Cinnayum (27. November 2015)

DanielX schrieb:


> Ich würde den mit nur der Intel Grafik nehmen. Spart nochmal etwas an Strom keine dedizierte Grafikkarte im Gerät zu haben, ergo längere Laufzeit.



Was fürn Käse. Mit Optimus liegt die GPU eh brach im Office-Betrieb. Das einzige, was man spart sind 30g Gewicht...

Wenn du nicht spielen willst, reicht die integrierte GPU.
Da die das gleiche kosten, nimm den mit der Nvidia-GPU. Für den Wiederverkaufswert oder doch mal ne Runde WoW / LoL / Minecraft ist die Gold wert.

Der  Unterschied ist beträchtlich. In der U-CPU kann die iGPU meistens nur mit 350-500MHz Takt fahren.
Die dedizierte GPU ist dadurch um den Faktor 3-4 schneller.

Meine HD4600 (im kaputten MSI GE60) konnte LoL mit 18-20 FPS darstellen. Die GT555m im anderen NB packt immer 60FPS. Die GT940m allemal.


----------



## richiexdee (27. November 2015)

Okay danke. Welchen würdest du denn nehmen, wenn es darum geht effektiv zu arbeiten? Lieber ein ultraschlankes Ultrabook oder ein bisschen dickeres dafür mit mehr Leistung?


----------



## flotus1 (27. November 2015)

Für CPU-intensive Aufgaben wie Bildbearbeitung wäre ein Core-M wie er im UX305 zum Einsatz kommt nicht meine erste Wahl.
Edit: Huch, den gibts ja jetzt auch mit ULV-CPU.
Da die beiden somit leistungsmäßig etwa gleichauf sind kannst du den nehmen der dir besser gefällt


----------



## DKK007 (27. November 2015)

Sollte schon eher ein richtiger i5 sein. Die U Variante reicht ja auch.


----------



## richiexdee (27. November 2015)

Jap gibt es und genau deswegen tu ich mich auch so schwer. Jetzt hat man richtig viel Leistung in dem kleinen Ding. Es geht hier nur um die Grafikperformance... und ob sich die wirklich auszahlt.. wegen Akku und Co


----------



## richiexdee (28. November 2015)

Naja sie sind ident, bis auf die Grafikkarte und deswegen war ja auch der Thread, damit ich weiß, ob da so ein riesen Unterschied ist. Leider konnte ich mich immer noch nicht entscheiden :/


----------



## iGameKudan (29. November 2015)

Würde dir auch zu dem Modell mit der 940M raten. Die ist wesentlich schneller als die HD520 und verbraucht wie schon angemerkt wurde im Desktopbetrieb so gut wie keinen Strom. Dafür ist die wie ebenfalls schon angemerkt ein gutes Wiederverkaufsargument oder ein kleineres Spiel bedeutend besser geeignet.


----------

